# Wichita Falls Trial



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Did Wichita get the snow that the Fort Worth area got? No answer....then does anyone know how the trial is going?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

NO SNOW!!! Qual got through 2 maybe start the third series........16 to the second......Open should finish the first.

Aaron


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks Aaron!


----------



## jharris (Nov 1, 2004)

Any updates on how the stakes are going? Brian and Lori Biesemeier, I know you guys are there with your computer, how about an updated on the Trott truck?

Good luck

Joe


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Yea! What Joe said! Lori and Brian ....where ARE you?
We are eager for news re the Horsetooth crew ))
________
Iolite review


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to my friend John Caire and his dog Pearl handled by Dan Denicus! At 21 months old Pearl is QAA, taking the Red in her first Qual.!


----------



## jharris (Nov 1, 2004)

Steve,

Thanks for letting us know who took second place in the Qual. Now, how about the other placements and call backs from the Open? Congrats John, looks like Jack has a pretty good stablemate.


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Glenda Browns dog Watermark's power Punch (Buddy) took the blue in the Qual with Karl Gunzer at the helm! Congratulations Glenda from the rest of "Team Gunzer".


Russ


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Glenda and Karl


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Joe and Susan, 

I don't have much info as we were running everywhere today. I know the Open water blind was very tough and Kenny got back 4 to the water marks: Miz, Angus, Pacer and ???? I know Tui was out after the 1st series. Sorry. 

Brad got 4th in the Qual with Arson. The 4th series only saw 3 of the eight dogs picking up the long retired bird, only one clean, all others with HUGE hunts and 3rd place dog handled to the bird. 

Derby is finishing 1st series in the morning. Rosie has not run yet and I probably won't be there to see her run as we have a land blind to run at the AM in the morning. If you want to pm me your cell phone I can call you when I know anything. 

AM marks were very very short, with short check down bird only being 50 yards, and retired into a layout blind. Longest retired, also layout blinds, was maybe 150 yards. Flyer was 100 - 120 yards. 38 back to land blind in the AM, and I don't have my book for call backs. 

Sorry I don't have much info, but didn't have time to watch many dogs today as we were running back and forth all day. 

Lori


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Glenda and Karl!


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info Lori 
________
New Jersey Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## jharris (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks for the update Lori! If you guys are busy that only means that Jlo, Riley and Kizzy must be doing good. Have fun, do good!

Joe


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

any more news?


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

looks like the derby may go till Monday. 26 dogs to the third which has not started yet.


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Kenny Trott had a good weekend

1) Rocky O: Boice; H: Trott
2) Gus O: Bowen, H: Denicus
3) Miz: O: Berdan, H: Trott
4) Angus O: Jensen, H: Trott
RJ) Pacer O:Boice, H: Trott

Derby still doing third series
Amatuer still doing fourth series


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Woo Hoo Team Horsetooth ! 
________
Fake weed


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz to Kenny Trott! Derby had under 10 dogs to run at around 7 o'clock....don't know if they finished or not?

Aaron


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur
1) Nick - O/H Pat Kenny
2) Rudy - O/H Charles Bearden
3) Scandal - O/H Kathy Berdan
4) Bear - O/H Martha McCool

Do not know JAMS

Derby
They are completing third series today
Charles Beardan is finishing the trial in place of David Winters as a Derby judge

Do not know anything more than what I have posted

Ted


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Russ Lain said:


> Glenda Browns dog Watermark's power Punch (Buddy) took the blue in the Qual with Karl Gunzer at the helm! Congratulations Glenda from the rest of "Team Gunzer".
> 
> 
> Russ


Congratulations Glenda!!!

M


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Ted Shih said:


> Derby
> They are completing third series today
> Charles Beardan is finishing the trial in place of David Winters as a Derby judge
> 
> ...


Now there has got to be a good explanation there somewhere for why the Derby is only finishing up the third series on MONDAY.

Debbie


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I wasn't even going to go there, Debbie....but I'm looking forward to hearing it so that we can all learn something.

Surely there's a logical reason regards,

kg


----------



## Matt G (Nov 4, 2004)

It could happen easily....Qual carries a bunch of dogs to the water, runs late into Saturday, same judges judging the derby, plenty of pro handlers in derby so may have to wait for gaps in the Open, not enough test early and have to carry a bunch, etc. Not implying that any of this happened, but just proposing that it could happen without a lot of effort.


----------



## rip (Sep 4, 2003)

derby------1 april denicus
2 pocher denicus


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Matt G said:


> It could happen easily....Qual carries a bunch of dogs to the water, runs late into Saturday, *same judges judging the derby*, plenty of pro handlers in derby so may have to wait for gaps in the Open, not enough test early and have to carry a bunch, etc. Not implying that any of this happened, but just proposing that it could happen without a lot of effort.


There's your number one problem *right there*, ESPECIALLY when you have a big Q or something happens to make it carry over. If there is the SLIGHTEST potential of that happening, you'd better have a plan B ready to go. As for Open handlers, it is well within the providence of the club to change the running order to accommodate the minor stakes. 

In 25 years of being in this sport, I have NEVER heard of a minor stake carrying over to Monday.

kg


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> In 25 years of being in this sport, I have NEVER heard of a minor stake carrying over to Monday.


Hey K G, you have now. :twisted:


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

K G said:


> In 25 years of being in this sport, I have NEVER heard of a minor stake carrying over to Monday.kg


Make that 37 years...;-)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Let's hope it's another 25 (or 37) years before it happens again.....

kg


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

rip said:


> derby------1 april denicus
> 2 pocher denicus


Derby First went to Pearl/Denicus (not April), who also took 2nd in the Qual. You could say she had a good weekend (and a long one too).


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Qualifying JAM, Congratulations! #10 Belvedere' Million Dollar Dolly and Carma Futhey 

and to the "Dark Side" :black: for just a second ..  

Congratulations Qualifying 1st ! #23 Watermark's Power Punch, "Buddy", and Glenda  ..and the Gunzers!!

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I'm with you, Judy! Way to go Glenda and Carma!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

duplicate post


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

dr_dog_guy said:


> I'm with you, Judy! Way to go Glenda and Carma!


ME TOO - congratulations Glenda & Carma!!

Paula


----------

